
Switzerland just showed why Bitcoin may struggle to go mainstream - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/switzerland-showed-why-bitcoin-may-struggle-to-go-mainstream-2018-1
======
jfim
Very misleading chart on that article. The bitcoin chart axis starts at 0,
while the SNB one starts at 1000.

~~~
solotronics
also this doesn't take into account the recent Bitcoin price action from 5k to
20k and back down to 10k. BTC outperformed massively.

